
How to Write the “Perfect” Article - shalemkings
https://medium.com/the-innovation/how-to-write-the-perfect-article-a02a9c449d2a
======
shalemkings
Is there a subject you have long wanted to write — a topic you’ve thought of
and produced or came up with some clever or hitting words? Do you want to
write for a particular publication?

